# Outdoor Speaker location



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

To the best of my understanding on this subject, speakers should be at a height of about ear level in normal conditions. Meaning, if it's in a place where people mostly stand then 5-6' if sitting 3-4'.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Makes sense to me, thanks wirenut.


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

I think wirenut is right.

I have a neighbor who has outdoor speakers mounted about 10 to 12 feet high on the back of his house and when he has the volume set where you can hear it good, so can most of the other neighbors.

He is contemplating lowering them closer to ear level so the volume wont have to be turned up as loud. 

I'm just glad he doesn't like opera or Lawrence Welk. (I'm not saying either is bad, just bad on my ears!)


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Unlike a Family Room , or such, where the tweeter should typically be placed aprroximately at ear level, the reason for having outdor speakers mounted higher is that you do want to broadcast the sound to a larger area.


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Depends on the speakers. The true acid test would be to test them at different locations. Different frequencies transmit differently with reflections. Also the enclosure design should be factored in. I like good sound quality without bothering anybody and there is a medial point if you try. Ground level gives great response, actually.

And please - if you and your friends are gonna get drunk and sing along, LEARN THE LYRICS. :laughing: (My neighbors are horrible singers, lol!)


----------



## steve1234 (Sep 13, 2007)

generally speaking higher frequencies are directional unlike lower frequencies. That why many speakers have moveable tweeters so you can "aim" them, and subwoofers can be hidden. This is very noticeable when you move to the side of a speaker. So to get a more "clear" sound, often associated with the higher frequencies, the speakers should be "aimed" as well as possible at the listening area.


----------

